# Rumor has it....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

that CP3 will be the cover athlete for NBA 2K8. Anyone here hear anything about this? I don't think it's been announced by 2KSports though.


----------



## DanielGibson4MVP (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe it's Daniel Gibson. :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

DanielGibson4MVP said:


> Maybe it's Daniel Gibson. :lol:


:lol: Maybe it is Daniel Gibson. The people at the 2KSports forum are thinking it's Paul.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if it is him, although Marvin deserves it more IMHO.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is him, *although Marvin deserves it more IMHO*.


Of course he does.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Marvin who?Marvin 'Bad News' Barnes was an incredible player before cocaine wrecked his promising career,but that was 30 years ago.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is him, although Marvin deserves it more IMHO.



Dude, you bring some interesting perspectives, but what the **** man?!
Paul has better stats, done more for his team, and is just... better!
Come on, how do you argue this?
Williams was injured? So was Paul!
Williams played behind Childress/Smith/whoever?
Well he can't be that damn good then!

Come on, seriously?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Dude, you bring some interesting perspectives, but what the **** man?!
> Paul has better stats, done more for his team, and is just... better!
> Come on, how do you argue this?
> Williams was injured? So was Paul!
> ...


:laugh: Don't even worry about oiatl. He's always trying to make it about "Marvin". :laugh:

Back to what this thread is actually about. If that is indeed the shadow of the player they plan on using, I'd have to say that pic really looks like it would be a perfect fit into that shadow.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh don't get me wrong, I love the guy (i'd like to point out at this stage I haven't been to America in a long, long time!)

But every once inna while..
I see him as the less annoying, more entertaining (hawks) version of Sixersfan (xept he doesnt bandwagon) or Amareca (but less... just less!)

But yeah, Chris Paul fits, though after Hurricane Katrina, is it really right putting a Nawlins player on a video-game cover?
I mean, let's face it, bad things always happen, and the Hornets already have an oft-injured Peja..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I love the guy (i'd like to point out at this stage I haven't been to America in a long, long time!)
> 
> But every once inna while..
> I see him as the less annoying, more entertaining (hawks) version of Sixersfan (xept he doesnt bandwagon) or Amareca (but less... just less!)
> ...


What does Hurricane Katrina have to do with putting a New Orleans player on the cover of a video game? Should Reggie Bush not be on a cover because of Hurricane Katrina? Please explain.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was under the impression players who get put on video-game covers tend to suffer injuries (or horrible misfortune) - though this may just be the NBAlive franchise..


But anyway, i was thinking, Nawlins' suffered enough misfortune, it doesn't need Chris Paul out for the year
(and I don't follow the NFl ((please say Reggie's a footbal player...!))


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

different_13 said:


> I was under the impression players who get put on video-game covers tend to suffer injuries (or horrible misfortune) - though this may just be the NBAlive franchise..
> 
> 
> But anyway, i was thinking, Nawlins' suffered enough misfortune, it doesn't need Chris Paul out for the year
> (and I don't follow the NFl ((please say Reggie's a footbal player...!))


Yes, people associate NBALive and NFL's Madden Football with injuries. Although I'm sure there have been players to grace video game covers that have not suffered significant injuries. I'm not a video game player so I don't know nor do I follow their covers. Reggie was on EA's NCAA Football 07. Hopefully Paul got his injury out of the way last season. Gilbert Arenas is on the new NBA Live. Hopefully he got his injury out of the way last season too.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bah, I don't like Gilbert Arenas.
Plus cover-athletes tend to get... improved.
He'll be shouting Hibachi from his own bloody paint at the end of each possession on Live thi year then..

As for the Paul thing, I agree. Can't believe Atlanta passed up on Paul/Williams (just in case Hawksfan is still lurking in this thread :cheers: )


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm starting to think it may not even be Paul. They may have just put that shadow up there to throw people off. 2KSports has the shadow on their site and a guy found Paul's pic that just so happen to look like it fit right into that shadow. This is from an article from IGN back in May. I don't really care if he's on the cover or not but it is kind of cool.

*4. Chris Paul

Why he'll be on the cover… Everyone loves Chris. The guy just has that certain star charisma about him, and I think big things are in his future endorsement-wise. Besides, when he won the NBA Street Homecourt tournament, he said his goal was to always be on the cover of a videogame. Maybe 2K can make his dream come true.

Why he won't… His actual quote was: "Hopefully after this, the gaming companies will see how much I enjoy to play, how good I am at their games, and maybe one day EA will put me on the cover. That's a goal of mine, and as much as I play videogames, it's something I've always wanted, to see my face on the cover of an EA Sports videogame. Hopefully it will happen some day soon." As you can see, he was talking about EA Sports, but this was at an EA party that he was being paid to attend. He was just walking the company line and I'm sure if 2K came calling, he'd be down. But still, like the Gilbert quote about 2K, once these things get out there, do you want people bringing them back up?*

Link


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, hopefully the curse doesn't get him.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

shookem said:


> Well, hopefully the curse doesn't get him.


You mean the Madden curse? I sure hope he's not on the cover of Madden, or the EA guys have officially lost it. 

Good to see someone new on the 2K covers though, I never want to see Iverson or Shaq on that cover again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It's official...

*Chris Paul Named Cover Athlete for NBA® 2K8*


_2K Sports, the sports publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), announced today that Chris Paul, starting point guard for the New Orleans Hornets and one of the most exciting young stars in the NBA, has been named the cover athlete and official spokesman for NBA® 2K8. 

“It’s a great honor to be a part of the best NBA video game title, let alone the guy on the cover,” said Chris Paul. “I’m a big time video gamer and it’s a dream come true to be on the cover and represent the next NBA 2K game, NBA 2K8.” 

Chris Paul has made an immediate impact in the NBA. Following two All-American seasons at Wake Forest University, the Winston-Salem, NC native was the fourth overall selection by the New Orleans Hornets in the 2005 NBA Draft. During his rookie season, Paul led all rookies in points, assists, steals, and minutes en route to earning Rookie of the Year honors, receiving the most votes (124 of 125) since David Robinson in 1990. The only unanimous selection for the 2005-2006 NBA All-Rookie First Team, Paul continues to evolve as one of the most exciting players on the USA Basketball Senior National Team that represented the United States in the 2006 World Championship of Basketball, playing in all nine of the USA’s games, and averaging 7.0 points and 4.9 assists per game. The 2007-08 season looks bright for Paul as he will lead the Hornets’ return to New Orleans and continue to prepare for his expected participation on Team USA at the 2008 Olympics in Beijing, China. 

“Our success with our NBA 2K series has been greatly due to our philosophy for innovation and our ability to introduce new and unique features every year,” said Greg Thomas, President of Visual Concepts, a 2K Sports studio. “There’s a lot of anticipation for NBA 2K8 and it was only natural to select Chris Paul, one of the most exciting rising NBA stars, to represent it.” _

Link


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

as if I needed any other motivation to get the best basketball game out on the market. but really, they could've put cp3 on the cover of barbies digital dreamhouse and i still probably would've purchased it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Great exposure for CP3 and the team...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Seems to be a big year, in terms of basketball for the Hornets, lets hope they top it off, with a trip to the playoffs!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> as if I needed any other motivation to get the best basketball game out on the market. *but really, they could've put cp3 on the cover of barbies digital dreamhouse and i still probably would've purchased it.*
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tonight (7/25) there was a Motion Capture Shoot at Rucker Park. CP, Rudy Gay, Andre Iggy and Gerald Wallace were in attendance. They were there to provide 2Ksports with a few signature moves/dunks.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHWecgfbK4o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHWecgfbK4o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Lame! No Josh Smith or Marvin Williams?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's an interview with Chris Paul about his selection:

http://www.gamedaily.com/articles/_a/chris-paul-interview/20070726160709990001


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

One of my favorite players on the cover of my favorite sports game.

Awesome.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP & Rudy Gay Mo-Cap session interview...

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" id="gtembed" width="480" height="409">	<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /> <param name="movie" value="http://www.gametrailers.com/remote_wrap.php?mid=23066"/> <param name="quality" value="high" /> <embed src="http://www.gametrailers.com/remote_wrap.php?mid=23066" swLiveConnect="true" name="gtembed" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="409"></embed> </object>


----------

